# Have your say for my STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. mod



## Ketxxx (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats right, anything you would like to see, added weapons, observations from using my mod or critisisms, it all goes in here. To clear the issue up, STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. has evolved from what was my weapon balance mod.

Currently here is a list of some of the aspects of STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. 

Changes for beta4d

- K.E.T. quiet nightvision – It’s not completely silent, but it won’t make an unrealistic noise anymore
- K.E.T. enhanced blood - Bang bang.. BLOOD! MUAHAHAAA!!
- K.E.T. dynamic sky - Just look at the sky in yantar or Duty territory for good examples. Dynamic weather may not always look as delicious depending on the current weather cycle. Just a natural thing.
- K.E.T. diverse scopes - Scopes are now more realistic in their zoom values and varied based on weapon accuracy
- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.1 - Accuracy increased 
- Bug fix: consistent game stutter (present in vanilla STALKER) seemingly fixed. eg; you come back to Duty territory from the freedom base, and as you approach the barrier post the game "freezes" Cause: It seems the game unpacks sounds every time, leading to game "freezing" at specific points.
- K.E.T. modified merc suit - I always found it odd "elite troops" venturing into the zone with no nightvision equipment, I "rectified" that. 
- K.E.T. weapons rebalance - Modest accuracy tweaks to make handguns more useful. Accuracy tweaks to some bigger game weapons
- Added most of siro sound mod
- More to come before release of 4d

beta4c
- More varied rookie STALKER skins
- More varied Merc skins
- K.E.T. panic system v0.5 - Enemies will sometimes run away when overwhelmed
- K.E.T. realistic gun sounds v1.2 - Much more varied gun sounds
- K.E.T. balanced traders v2.0 - Traders have stock exclusive to them
- K.E.T. balanced handguns v2.0 - Handguns do more damage
- K.E.T. real-world weapons attachments v1.0 - Any weapon that is meant to have a particular attachment now can
- K.E.T. lethal enemies v1.0 - Enemies can kill you easier, and are smarter..
- K.E.T. factions rebalance v1.0 - No more will you see scores of a particular faction dead by a significantly weaker faction; eg STALKERs vs. Bandits
- K.E.T. NPC more varied weapons v1.0 - NPCs use much more varied and better weapons
- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.0 - Does exactly what it says on the tin
- K.E.T. real weather v0.1 - No more "blob-like" rain, will be expanded to other weathers.
- K.E.T. "clean slate" v1.0 - After talking to wolf you will be given pmm ammo and a merc suit
- Real-world gun scopes - Does exactly what it says on the tin
- Repair mod v2.5 - Repair your weapons and armour... for a fee.
- More varied monster skins - Exactly as it says
- New weapon skins - Look and you will see ;o)
- K.E.T. real-world assault rifles - Modest firepower adjustments to some rifles and real-world fire modes, such as 2 and not 3 shot burst mode for the AN94
- K.E.T. effective silencers - Weapons make less noise when silencers are fitted
- K.E.T. "little surprises" - I haven't been able to test if this aspect is functioning properly yet, but if it is... muahaha..hahahaha.....hahahahahaaa.
- K.E.T. Real gun names - No description needed ;o)
- K.E.T. "Silent Knife" - No longer does the "swoosh" of the knife register as loud as a gunshot
- K.E.T. Edited weapon descriptions v1.2
- High-res Vodka - Crappy vodka bottle skins replaced
- K.E.T. hostile attack helicopters - Untested and still being implemented. If its working, try firing on the helicopters from the one you encounter after going through the garbage.
- K.E.T. advanced weapon attributes v0.5 - I have done extensive research to bring the most realistic feel possible to the weapons in STALKER, this includes varied, but true to real life, magazine capacities.


Currently planned but not confirmed:

More submachineguns (FN-P90, M-4 SOPMOD, UZI)
More assult rifles (H&K G11, H&K XM-8, XM-29 OICW, Steyr AUG)
More sinper rifles  (PSG-1, WA2000, Baretta model 82, L96A1)
Machine guns (M60, M60E3, MG3)

If anyone wants to see some screens an stuff here is a LINK to the other thread.


----------



## Ripper3 (Oct 12, 2007)

I think if anything, thereshould maybe also be a version that just includes the modifications to the weapons, I like the rest of the game as it is, I just feel that the guns need some reworking, like skins mostly, and maybe a few real names for them all, I mean, c'mon, Big Martha? That's just a stupid name.
As long as you incorporate your other mod, which made things more realistic, then the seperate versions is my only request (if you don't happen to make seperate versions, maybe something in the read-me to tell people how to seperate things out, so as to only install changes to the guns)


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 12, 2007)

Releasing the weapons pack by itself is easy enough, and I do plan to do that eventually.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm working on a new experimental feature for this mod. IF everything goes as planned, you will see more enemies using scopes on weapons to pop you with, and enemies launching grenades at you from weapon attachments, along with the enemies in general being far more hostile. There will also be a surprise or two as well  all I can say is.. save often 

note to self: remember to change pistol to true and see if game crashes when equipping mp5 \ bm16


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 14, 2007)

A new experimental feature is in the works for beta 4+, enemies will be far more hostile, with better weapons and they will know how to use them. No more will you fearlessly wander around in STALKER.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok I done a complete rebuild for the new beta (which should be available shortly) So heres a complete rundown of everything to avoid any confusion.

- Weapon model skins for LR300 (new), AKS74U (worn), modern AK74, GP36, FN F2000
- New skins for Colt 1911 (old skool), Walther P99
- New skins for Dragunov SVD & SVU, VSS Vintorez
- Added new skin for SPAS12
- Re-enabled Millitary and Merc STALKER suits (varied, never enabled even in vanilla STALKER)
- Real gun names
- Added new exoskeleton skin
- Removed modded STALKER suit skin - looked too much like the Duty armour.
- Weapons now produce less noise when silencers are fitted (before silencers were just cosmetic)
- Enabled an option for Alife in weapons files
- Silenced weapon sounds are now more varied
- K.E.T. realistic & varied gun sounds (v1.0) - no more will all weapons basically sound the same. Hopefully the reworked sounds will satisfy.
- Redone a few weapons descriptions
- Added weapon \ armour repair
- Added different monster skins
- Re-added removed monsters cut from vanilla STALKER
- 1st trader no longer sells the silencer, its just too easy being able to grab a silencer from the start.
- AK74, 74SU, LR300, and Abakan firepower adjusted (dont expect them to be madly powerful, adjustments are modest)
- Implemented realistic rain with STALKERs weather system (no more "blob-like" rain)
- K.E.T. deadly enemies mod
- STALKERs are now balanced properly. Given all the details from reading stuff in the games PDA, STALKERs are quite hardy but not invincible. Far stronger than bandits but not _quite_ as strong as members of the Duty faction. What this now means is that you wont constantly come across scores of dead STALKERs anymore where bandits have pasted them in a firefight.
- Important STALKER NPCs (such as Wolf) have been given weapons upgrades so they cant die as easily. Currently in the case of Wolf he now has a AK74 instead of an AK74SU, I cant give him an AN94 and after that the next "upgrade" would probably be an L85, which just seems out of place seeing Wolf at the beginning of the game standing there with an L85.
- The rest is a surprise you will find out as you play the mod 

*Important notes* You must start a new game for this mod to be fully functional.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 14, 2007)

i'm just wondering where you're going to get the sounds for the weapons.  I would love to hear the ak 74 sounding like an actual ak-weapon.  see if you can find something for the ak47.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 14, 2007)

Currently my sound mod is a "mix and match" of sorts, it uses a lot of sounds, that for whatever reason, arent used by default. One weapon people will notice a real difference with is the Vintorez, it sounds nothing like the Val now. Wolf I also decided to give the L85 m1 in the end, I remembered he treks out to near the freedom base, so I gave him some weapons so he stands a chance out there against monsters like the bloodsuckers. I'm surprised nobody has commented on this STALKER reworking yet. Difficult to get everything right without beta testers.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 15, 2007)

the problem with beta testers is that most of them want to play the game.  if they have to start a new game for each update, it gets irritating


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 15, 2007)

I want the impossible.
Make it look way better than the vanilla and make it play smooth as silk.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> the problem with beta testers is that most of them want to play the game.  if they have to start a new game for each update, it gets irritating



Thats why I took so long with beta 3  I'm trying to do as much as possible for beta 4 so other changes people wont need to start a new game for.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I want the impossible.
> Make it look way better than the vanilla and make it play smooth as silk.



The first I already accomplished with my realism mod  the 2nd is technically posible by extracting the db files


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 15, 2007)

wait, if you extract them, don't you need to change something to get them to be read by the program?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys, do any of you know what was the last beta of STALKER? I've had a revolutionary idea.. but cant divulge the info for now until I check some things out.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> wait, if you extract them, don't you need to change something to get them to be read by the program?



Just put them all in the gamedate folder I think and change everything in the fsgame.ltx file to true.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 15, 2007)

are you perhaps making a mod in advance in order to pre-empt the next update?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps... lets just say I'm thinking of doing something regardless of if it pisses THQ off or not. You cant stop the relentless march of the modders  So with that said, can anyone find out what the latest beta build was?

note to self: implement individual AI panic levels according to rank and class. Spawn new suit.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, here is a more proper list of aspects about STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. Its had most major implementations completed so hopefully it'll look less confusing now. Beta 4 will be available shortly.

- More varied rookie STALKER skins
- More varied Merc skins
- K.E.T. panic system v0.5 - Enemies will sometimes run away when overwhelmed
- K.E.T. realistic gun sounds v1.0 - Much more varied gun sounds
- K.E.T. balanced traders v2.0 - Traders have stock exclusive to them
- K.E.T. balanced handguns v2.0 - Handguns do more damage
- K.E.T. real-world weapons attachments v1.0 - Any weapon that is meant to have a particular attachment now can
- K.E.T. lethal enemies v1.0 - Enemies can kill you easier, and are smarter..
- K.E.T. factions rebalance v1.0 - No more will you see scores of a particular faction dead by a significantly weaker faction; eg STALKERs vs. Bandits
- K.E.T. NPC more varied weapons v1.0 - NPCs use much more varied and better weapons
- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.0 - Does exactly what it says on the tin
- K.E.T. real weather v0.1 - No more "blob-like" rain, will be expanded to other weathers.
- K.E.T. "clean slate" v1.0 - After talking to wolf you will be given pmm ammo and a merc suit
- Real-world gun scopes - Does exactly what it says on the tin
- Repair mod v2.5 - Repair your weapons and armour... for a fee.
- More varied monster skins - Exactly as it says
- New weapon skins - Look and you will see ;o)
- K.E.T. real-world assult rifles - Modest firepower adjustments to some rifles and real-world fire modes, such as 2 and not 3 shot burst mode for the AN94
- K.E.T. effective silencers - Weapons make less noise when silencers are fitted
- K.E.T. "little surprises" - I haven't been able to test if this aspect is functioning properly yet, but if it is... muahaha..hahahaha.....hahahahahaaa.
- K.E.T. Real gun names - No description needed ;o)
- K.E.T. "Silent Knife" - No longer does the "swoosh" of the knife register as loud as a gunshot
- Edited weapon descriptions v1.0

You will probably find numerous other changes within STALKER: Twilight K.E.T., but theres so many changes that have been made (big and small) I really cant remember every little change.

Still to implement in future releases:

+ More NPC snipers
+ K.E.T. advanced panic system
+ Removed maps
+ Possibly some minor cosmetic mods to add authenticity
+ More varied monsters & spawning on each level
+ Anything else I feel would be a good inclusion


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanna pitch an idea out there.  how about instead of repairing all weapons for a flat fee, why not cause traders to charge more than a new piece of the same equipment if they don't sell.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 16, 2007)

That would be pretty difficult, but I'll see. Currently prices are not "flat" for repairs, their quite dynamic, fees are based on how damaged your weapon \ armour is and what type of armour \ weapon you want repaired.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 16, 2007)

fair enough, but I still think that the special weapons, like the fast ak74 should cost a hell of a lot more to repair than their counterparts, as well as a weapon from one trader costing more to reapair at a trader who doesn't stock the same thing


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 17, 2007)

Beware, it is coming... all I will say is shoot at a helicopter.. I dare you.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 18, 2007)

oh snaps, do we get vehicles?  or do you mean the helis you see like twice in the game?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 18, 2007)

lol no helicopters you see a lot more than twice, in the whole game you probably see around 6-8. The mod I'm working on basically makes it so helicopters wont ignore firefights on the ground (or you shooting at them for that matter) they are very capable of firing back at you with both guns and rockets, and their also destructable now. I found a lot of files to do with the helicopters and modded them. I'm unsure on how to properly test this aspect of the mod. Guessing I would say shoot at the heli near the rookie camp at the begginning of the game, then fire at the next heli you see just past the garbage where you have to save mole. I'll upload beta 4c now before I do anymore, already scrapped all betas prior to 4c because I wanted to refine a lot of things and implement a lot of stuff.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 18, 2007)

*README*

Welcome to STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. This mod is my envisionment of what STALKER should of been but GSC were unable to deliver because THQ wouldn’t let them. If a single player SDK is ever released like has been promised, I will be adding cut out levels, which at this moment would be the swamp (STALKER beta 2215 had this level apparently) and the dead city (various parts of pripyat can be taken and used to "rebuild" dead city)

Here is a list of whats in STALKER: Twilight K.E.T.

- More varied rookie STALKER skins
- More varied Merc skins
- K.E.T. panic system v0.5 - Enemies will sometimes run away when overwhelmed
- K.E.T. realistic gun sounds v1.2 - Much more varied gun sounds
- K.E.T. balanced traders v2.0 - Traders have stock exclusive to them
- K.E.T. balanced handguns v2.0 - Handguns do more damage
- K.E.T. real-world weapons attachments v1.0 - Any weapon that is meant to have a particular attachment now can
- K.E.T. lethal enemies v1.0 - Enemies can kill you easier, and are smarter..
- K.E.T. factions rebalance v1.0 - No more will you see scores of a particular faction dead by a significantly weaker faction; eg STALKERs vs. Bandits
- K.E.T. NPC more varied weapons v1.0 - NPCs use much more varied and better weapons
- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.0 - Does exactly what it says on the tin
- K.E.T. real weather v0.1 - No more "blob-like" rain, will be expanded to other weathers.
- K.E.T. "clean slate" v1.0 - After talking to wolf you will be given pmm ammo and a merc suit
- Real-world gun scopes - Does exactly what it says on the tin
- Repair mod v2.5 - Repair your weapons and armour... for a fee.
- More varied monster skins - Exactly as it says
- New weapon skins - Look and you will see ;o)
- K.E.T. real-world assault rifles - Modest firepower adjustments to some rifles and real-world fire modes, such as 2 and not 3 shot burst mode for the AN94
- K.E.T. effective silencers - Weapons make less noise when silencers are fitted
- K.E.T. "little surprises" - I haven't been able to test if this aspect is functioning properly yet, but if it is... muahaha..hahahaha.....hahahahahaaa.
- K.E.T. Real gun names - No description needed ;o)
- K.E.T. "Silent Knife" - No longer does the "swoosh" of the knife register as loud as a gunshot
- K.E.T. Edited weapon descriptions v1.2
- High-res Vodka - Crappy vodka bottle skins replaced
- K.E.T. hostile attack helicopters - Untested and still being implemented. If its working, try firing on the helicopters from the one you encounter after going through the garbage.
- K.E.T. advanced weapon attributes v0.5 - I have done extensive research to bring the most realistic feel possible to the weapons in STALKER, this includes varied, but true to real life, magazine capacities.

You will probably find numerous other changes within STALKER: Twilight K.E.T., but theres so many changes that have been made (big and small) I really can’t remember every little change.

Still to implement in future releases:

+ More NPC snipers
+ K.E.T. advanced panic system
+ Removed maps
+ Possibly some minor cosmetic mods to add authenticity
+ More varied monsters & spawning on each level
+ Anything else I feel would be a good inclusion

Credits:

Still compiling data to be able to credit authors for each individual aspect that isn't my own. Hey this is still beta!

Rookie STALKER suits: credit goes to KnifeInFace (KIF)
Varied merc skins: credit goes to Siro and NAMAYU (tiger stripe)
Repair mod: credit goes to Anton Shebukov
Varied monster skins: credit goes to Hectrol
Retextured PM & PB: credit ???
G36 & L85 crosshairs: Bergatroll, Wildwing
Re-skinned AK, LR300, AKS, sniper rifles & FN F2000: credit goes to Siro
Re-skinned Beretta & SPAS12: credit goes to Giv_em_hell
High-res Vodka: KIF

Installing:

Extract the Gamedata folder to your STALKER - Shadow of Chernobyl folder. You will need to start a new game for this mod to be fully functional.

Uninstall:

Delete the Gamedata folder.

Compatibility:

STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. is being developed with patch 1.0004. All previous patch versions are untested.
Other mods: This mod is fully compatible with my K.E.T. realism mod.

Known bugs:

*Siro's Merc skins aren't yet working with NAMAYU's skins (though all merc skins are included, so if someone gets all the merc skins working together let me know an I'll credit you, will save me having to fix it)


Contacting me:

Criticisms, comments, feedback? Feedback is especially welcome as the more I have the better this mod can become! Want to include my mod or a part of it with your own mod? You can contact me @ bizketxxx[at]hotmail[dot]com, or on the techpowerup forums. I'm known as ketxxx. 

Still no screenshots yet. I'll make sure I have some for the next beta release.

Link for beta4c


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont even own the game, but im very interested in seeing your skin for the 1911


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 18, 2007)

One colt.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Beta4d is on the building block folks, currently here are the changes;

- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.1 - Accuracy increased
- Bug fix: consistent game stutter seemingly fixed. eg; you come back to Duty territory from the freedom base, and as you approach the barrier post the game "freezes" Cause: It seems the game unpacks sounds every time, leading to game "freezing" at specific points.
- K.E.T. modified merc suit - I always found it odd "elite troops" venturing into the zone with no nightvision equipment, I "rectified" that.
- K.E.T. weapons rebalance - Modest accuracy tweaks to make handguns more useful. Modest accuracy tweaks to a select few other weapons
- Added most of siro sound mod

Current size of beta4d: 158MB unzipped


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 27, 2007)

I need to get me STALKER so I can play this... it looks awesome


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Dont expect it to look half as good as my screens without my realism mod, it just wont


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 27, 2007)

Why don't you include it in the pack?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

I will eventually. Right now I'm working on implementing blowouts, new weapons, and making the zone truely dangerous by having much higher monster spawning and putting removed monsters from vanilla STALKER back in.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 27, 2007)

It just occured to me that there are no vehicles.  perhaps you're going to have to compete with a sweeter mod once I find time >.>


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll add them back in eventually. Right now theres more important things, and with STALKER effectively being half a game with all the removed levels theres really not a huge point in adding jeeps an stuff back in.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 27, 2007)

lol I'm not making jeeps and whatnot... you're going to see a five-wheeled tank thing powered by artifacts


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats my point, with almost no monsters in STALKER apart from wild animals, and 4-5 levels removed, jeeps, tanks etc are pointless IMO, the game isnt hostile or big enough to make them that useful.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Just a thought, instead of endless screens, once I finished beta4d, would a video showing this mod and my realism mod off be more useful?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll probably do it for you Ket. As soon as STALKER finishes dling... stupid 3KBps.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

I come here as the official stalker forums are somewhat rude ppl it seems now, I ask and nobody so much as even responds with "I dont think it can be done". Here is the ask anyway, is it possible to have a co-op mode in singleplayer? Nothing complicated, just make it so you can ask up to two NPCs you are "friends" with (or neutral stalkers) to accompany you on your journeys into the zone for a fee. (fee depends on how experienced the stalker is)


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 30, 2007)

I would try to find a game with the same engine that is squad-based or something so that you can get at least the following portion of the code.  other than that, it's all about your knowledge of coding.  it sounds hard as hell, in other words.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

Crap.. just trying to make things more immersive. I'm working on getting mutant spawning working properly and making it so they can wander wherever they feel like, which will naturally increase mutant encounters massively, to add to the danger aspect I'm also making it so all human NPCs are much fewer and mutants have supremacy, stalker has always seemed far too tame, literally a walk in the park. I'm also going to get blowouts working again even if it kills me, currently I get the following aerror spat at me in the log file after the very first blowout in escape.

FATAL ERROR

[error]Expression    : fatal error
[error]Function      : CScriptEngine::lua_error
[error]File          : E:\stalker\patch_1_0004\xr_3da\xrGame\script_engine.cpp
[error]Line          : 73
[error]Description   : <no expression>
[error]Arguments     : LUA error: ...of chernobyl\gamedata\scripts\sr_aes_deadzone.script:69: attempt to call method 'zone_leave' (a nil value)

Any idea on that one anyone?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2007)

me thinks this deserves a sticky, seeing that the other mods also got stickied.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

Go bug some mods then


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2007)

ehh, i'll drop a pm to zek.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

Guess I should give a full changelist then to make the thread look better and add some screenshots

Ok heres a bunch of stuff showcasing the mod a bit, reskinned weapons & enemies, upgraded weapons for NPCs, more to follow.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

Cont.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm just hoping Ket will put the same kinda dedication into the Sandbox


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

Sandbox?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 31, 2007)

Just a quick question, this isnt to do with realism at all but more because I can add it for "coolness", would anyone like to see a plasma rifle in STALKER?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 31, 2007)

No, I think the realism is the only way to go. Stalker isn't about high flying maneuvers and special alien encounters. It's a cold cruel atmosphere, and modern weaponry is entirely fitting.

The Sandbox, editor for Crysis.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh that, I doubt I'll be modding for Crysis, it doesnt have nowhere near the potential or flexability of STALKER. It just looks pretty.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

**this post is simply for my own reference so I have 2 places its in sight**

- See about fixing merc NPC skins so all camo skins are used
- Find out why helicopters are still seemingly indestructable and ignoring gunfire
- Look into adding vhicles
- Figure out how to add the FN-P90 back into the game
- Extract thunder sounds to eliminate all pauses in-game due to sounds being unpacked every time they are played **tick**
- Add more \ different mutants to levels and get mutants spawning
- Change UI to 8*8 or 10*10 when accessing storage boxes \ backpacks
- Create unique Strelok suit **tick**
- Remove some equipment sold by traders and make available only after specific events **tick**
- Get blowouts working
- Investigate "surrender" params
- Expand dynamic weathers
- Check NPC panic levels
- Make sun bloom like in old alpha\beta releases of STALKER
- Modify HUD **tick**


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is something I'm sure you all will be quite interested in


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the heli's don't have any AI, right?  they're just objects


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

No, you can make them do other stuff, or so I've been told. I'll just have to mess around with them a bit more.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok here is the last item I'm going to add for now.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking pretty good. I can play soon. Damn download speed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

By the time you finish getting STALKER Beta4D should be ready, 4D is getting a lot of polishing as this mod is overdue some.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright, I've done enough work on Beta4D, time to let it out in the wild. Let me know anything you notice. You must start a new game for the mod to fully function.

DL size: 137MB
Link to download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UW58A3KQ


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn, still don't have it... stupid ISP... I NEED to get this tried out. Also, still want a gameplay video?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Sure


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2007)

great mod 
i started playing the game just for it
but so far i have one complaint where the f@ck you put the ak74 (and the likes) silencer?? 


WIL TRY BETA4D NOW


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

The silencer isnt available at the start from sid, made things too easy, an I cant have that


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> The silencer isnt available at the start from sid, made things too easy, an I cant have that



there's a pistol silencer 
just not the ak one
where can i find a ak one then 
and the game is still too easy even on master


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2007)

and that hunting shotgun made things even more easy
anything in less than 20meters from me is as good as dead with a single shot, 2 if it's a bit more further, i think i can finish the game with that gun 

ps: still a nice choice to put another shotgun there 
love the repair mod aswell
going to try beta4d today


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to buy this game just because of your Mod.   Maybe you should apply for a job there.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Creativity and an eye for realistic details will always be good qualities to have for mods  if people want I can reduce the power of the toz34, its damage is the same as a rockets


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 2, 2007)

pt said:


> there's a pistol silencer
> just not the ak one
> where can i find a ak one then



>.> putting a suppresor on an ak would cause some sort of uncomfortable expolsion


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Silencers for pistols and rifles can be bought from the barman


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> >.> putting a suppresor on an ak would cause some sort of uncomfortable expolsion



Come again? I just disabled the silencer for the AK74 and abakan because as far as I can find out neither weapon can have a silencer fitted. The AKS can though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> I am going to buy this game just because of your Mod.   Maybe you should apply for a job there.



Sweet  I'm working on beta 4.1 now, just fixing more stuff and a lot of polishing.


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Come again? I just disabled the silencer for the AK74 and abakan because as far as I can find out neither weapon can have a silencer fitted. The AKS can though.











ain't those silencerson those ak 74 
now give me my silencer back


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Theres no silencer on the modern AK, an thats the version in my mod


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 2, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Theres no silencer on the modern AK, an thats the version in my mod



yeah, newer AK have a higher velocity round, which results in higher pressure, meaning you either a. spend a fair bit of time coming up with a new system for an out-dated weapon, which can be countered easily by newer weapons, or, b.  get some of the newer rifles.  they use only copper rounds of a very tight barrel fit, which results in an armor piercing round with high stopping power.  the G36 is close enough to that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Yup. So in a nutshell, be happy with the old silenced AKS pt  look at the brightside, the AKS in my mod uses the 40 round mag, not 30. So while some poor fool is reloading you still got 10 rounds left to finish them.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 2, 2007)

In real machineguns, the clip is about 16 AFAIK


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Uh.. want to specify what weapons? I've researched each weapon in STALKER for accuracy, and clip sizes are accurate to real life.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly, I saw it on the front cover of an Andy McNab book.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok then...?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Right ok no more mr nice ket, I'm getting serious now and opened up the all.spawn file.. its a mother of a bastard, its simply mahusive, but lets see what magic I can work


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 3, 2007)

Go on Ket... make sure you don't touch the wires, or it might detonate a 60 gigaton explosion. _Or worse._


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2007)

... To think most people only play with fire, then here I am playing with nukes


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 3, 2007)

I want to be a nuclear fizzycist. Then I can fill you in on the radiation level the player should get.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Dont you mean physicist?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Warning to all: My next beta things will be MUCH more dangerous in. One example is the commander at the bridge blockade. He will not only have a Abakan, but he will also have a scope and grenade launcher attachment on the rifle, but also be armed with AP ammo and vog25-p grenades... so if you pick a fight.. you better not get in his sights, or anywhere within 100 meters for that matter.. or you will likely be blown to shit 

ED - oh yeah, and if your really unlucky, the two patrolling guards will spawn with scopes as well *mental crazy laugh* heheheee







Just in case you thought I was bluffing


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.fileplanet.com/173507/download/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.:-Shadow-of-Chernobyl-Beta-Client

well, a quick search and I found the mp beta :/ I think I know someone who played the actual beta, i'll see if I can get in touch with him


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 3, 2007)

I played the Alpha build, back from 2003, and I gotta say, I hope you bring back those awesome sun effects. Those were amazing, especially for a game from '03.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah I do plan to bring those sun effects back, but its not just graphical, its scripting too. Making a script for a fake blowout is the only way to make the sun bloom again. I also plan to put blowouts back in


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 3, 2007)

Brilliant, and I like how you gave the military guys some decent weapons/upgrades now.
Before, I just used to wait out around the cordon until a team of rogues came past the blocked off section. There were usually enough of them to kill off most of the tropps, but not enough to get me killed either. It made my life easier, and I was able to pick up hundreds and hundreds of rounds of ammo, and some much better weapons. It was too easy really, but now, this should make things interesting.

Great job so far, and keep it up


----------



## pt (Nov 3, 2007)

hell yea for that guard using a grenade launcher!


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> Brilliant, and I like how you gave the military guys some decent weapons/upgrades now.
> Before, I just used to wait out around the cordon until a team of rogues came past the blocked off section. There were usually enough of them to kill off most of the tropps, but not enough to get me killed either. It made my life easier, and I was able to pick up hundreds and hundreds of rounds of ammo, and some much better weapons. It was too easy really, but now, this should make things interesting.
> 
> Great job so far, and keep it up



Beta 4.1 is going to be badass  a lot of NPCs will have massively upgraded weapons, and even grunts will have a few twists like scopes so their not so easy to pick off, master and veteran bandits also have better weapons. Novice and regular bandits are cannon fodder, though


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 3, 2007)

That's more like it. Although like always, I'll end up using one of those cheat suits or something. Heheh, and picking up a mod to let the first dealer to sell you anything you can find in the game more easily (snipers at start of game always appealed to me)

One thing I would like to see: Ability to use gun around protected places. In development, it was mentioned that you could kill off dealers, and get rep really low, so the stalkers would hate you, and bandits would love you. That would be nice.

There was something else I remembered, and it's on the tip of my tongue, but I can't seem to express it properly in the form of an idea. I'll post later if I can remember it.


----------



## pt (Nov 3, 2007)

ok, this is really pissing me off
i bought a spas 12, and wen't to kill a fking bloosucker
it toke me about 15 shots to kill the damn f@cker
then i tryed with the amazing hunting shotgun and it toke me 4 :X
reload times for the spas 12 are also too quickly
and the animals are much more dangerous than humans (this is good)


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Hah the Toz34 is fixed in beta4.1, it aint no super shotgun anymore.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 4, 2007)

Perhaps somebody can help me out with this, I've got blowouts going in beta 4.1, BUT, just after a blowout it kicks to desktop. Heres the error I'm given;

FATAL ERROR

[error]Expression    : fatal error
[error]Function      : CScriptEngine::lua_error
[error]File          : E:\stalker\patch_1_0004\xr_3da\xrGame\script_engine.cpp
[error]Line          : 73
[error]Description   : <no expression>
[error]Arguments     : LUA error: ...of chernobyl\gamedata\scripts\sr_aes_deadzone.script:69: attempt to call method 'zone_leave' (a nil value)


stack trace:


Anyone?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 4, 2007)

It's a stack error, I think those occur when something is coded wrong?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking that, or in this case, looks like a script value is missing and \ or wrong?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, it looks like you didn't set the value to anything. Usually, with these things "0" is no, and "1" is yes.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, or maybe I missed adding a callback \ loop somewhere, I dont know


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 4, 2007)

I shouldnt be doing this because its one of the better aspects of what I plan to implement, but everybody deserves a spoiler sometimes 

So, imagine your caught in a blowout in stalker, the sky turns red, what looks to be thunder starts in the sky, you cant move properly, thers an erie sound, and mutants are coming for you.. in a situation like that, imagine a song starting to play called "The Life" by Dope, who thinks thats a good atmosphere for during a blowout?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 4, 2007)

Did you consider the one I sent you Ket? Also, I'll look over your scripts tomorrow, when I get back...


----------



## pt (Nov 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I shouldnt be doing this because its one of the better aspects of what I plan to implement, but everybody deserves a spoiler sometimes
> 
> So, imagine your caught in a blowout in stalker, the sky turns red, what looks to be thunder starts in the sky, you cant move properly, thers an erie sound, and mutants are coming for you.. in a situation like that, imagine a song starting to play called "The Life" by Dope, who thinks thats a good atmosphere for during a blowout?



and "die motherfucker die" for when a gazilion mutants are attacking you
ps: get us a flamethrower 

edit:
"the life" is a great music for that scenario
here it is for the lazy ones:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRiwi8Rc4wg


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 4, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Did you consider the one I sent you Ket? Also, I'll look over your scripts tomorrow, when I get back...



Ok cheers. I deleted the offending line of code, and while the game didnt crash after the blowout I lost all sound  so now I've tried simply commenting the line out and am gonna see how that goes. I havent listen to the songs you sent me yet, I will though when I had another bash at that script.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok ladies and germs I fixed my scripting blunder, mod building will now continue


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ok ladies and germs I fixed my scripting blunder, mod building will now continue



yay!


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2007)

with latest beta i crash to windows when a guy pops out from no where and kills me
(seems like pc gets scared and closes it )


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 5, 2007)

Just to satisfy anyones curiousity the scripting blunder was the following 2 lines of code;

level.set_snd_volume (self.snd_volume)
	   self:zone_leave      (0)

Removing that fixed the 2 problems (first being game crash after a blowout, second being after the first prob was fixed sound vanising in-game after a blowout)


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 5, 2007)

pt said:


> with latest beta i crash to windows when a guy pops out from no where and kills me
> (seems like pc gets scared and closes it )



Exactly where in the game does it crash? also the final 10 or so lines out of the log file will help me find and fix the problem.


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2007)

will give the log tomorrow
it crashes anywhere, imagine
you're walking calmly and you see a intersection/90º turn/something where you can't see the other and he's waiting for you (a granade usually fixes this, but sometimes i'm low on grenades), when you're closing to the intersection, a guy jumps from there, and you get suprised and stunished, and he kills you with a couple shots in the head (or close to the head) this in a matter of mili seconds, in the second after you're looking in task manager looking where the f@ck is the game...
and where is the log?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok this is a quick scruffy fix for the beta but go to gamedata>scripts and delete all the files beginning with "gulag"


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I shouldnt be doing this because its one of the better aspects of what I plan to implement, but everybody deserves a spoiler sometimes
> 
> So, imagine your caught in a blowout in stalker, the sky turns red, what looks to be thunder starts in the sky, you cant move properly, thers an erie sound, and mutants are coming for you.. in a situation like that, imagine a song starting to play called "The Life" by Dope, who thinks thats a good atmosphere for during a blowout?


Meh. Dope=overated. You need creepy music for that, not hardcore, if you want to set a mood.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 5, 2007)

The life fits very well, just wait, and ye shall see


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 5, 2007)

Ket, would the SDK be of any use?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 6, 2007)

The SDK is only for MP, a SP is supposed to  be released with patch 1.1 tho.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> The life fits very well, just wait, and ye shall see



I'm interested in that. I like some of Dope's releases, and that song would create an interesting environment for sure! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah it will be awesome, has kets "stamp of approval"   kursah, go check my thread in general, i need lots of help


----------



## pt (Nov 7, 2007)

almost forgot to put some pics 

















ps: i have 2 complaints i forgot:
the stamina bar is gone
everyone talk russian


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 7, 2007)

The stamina bar I cant do anything about, it was part of the player status hud (the thing that shows how much noise you are making, when you are crouched etc) The russian sounds are siros sound mod, I merged the important dialogs back to english (such as when sid is talking to you at the beginning of the game)

I hope your wearing some armour with high radiation protection in those pics pt, hope you got lots of antirads and scientific first aid kits too.. you'll need them in 1:34


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 7, 2007)

Those pics are nice PT, what kind of FPS are you getting with that 2600xt?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 7, 2007)

I think PT is using my STALKER engine mod under static lighting mode. So FPS should be pretty high.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 7, 2007)

Right heres a list of whats been added for beta 4.1;

- K.E.T. difficulty - Enemies have a much higher hit probability; eg master 0.50>0.86
- Added sleeping & dreaming - You can now sleep 3, 6 or 9hrs
- Added stalker skies mod - Will eventually add my own skies
- Autosave interval adjusted, every 20mins instead of 1.05hr
- K.E.T. anomalies - All anomalies adjusted, re-enabled artifact "goldfish"
- Added anomaly detectors and minor modifications done my me
- K.E.T. quest time modifier – Time limit removed on a lot of quests, time limit remains on “kill stalker” missions
- K.E.T. minefields - Recent intel suggests the military may of been laying minefields to help stem the flow of mutants. Watch your step, STALKER!
- Added FX from an old beta, they looked more polished IMO.
- K.E.T. TV. - Images of the surrounding area and Chernobyl are now played on the TVs in STALKER.
- K.E.T. lighter artifacts - Artifact weight reduced slightly
- K.E.T. weapon descriptions v1.3
- K.E.T. reduced corpses - Dead bodies wont hang around for nearly as long as they did.(36>12)
- K.E.T. flashlight - Range increased (13>20) to make the flashlight more useful

Blowouts have also been added, but their not working quite right yet, see here for details on that. I'll release beta 4.1 once blowouts are working right.


----------



## pt (Nov 7, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I think PT is using my STALKER engine mod under static lighting mode. So FPS should be pretty high.



between 20 and 30 fps 
and i'm using your mod in object dinamyc with some settings on low

and i am at chernobyl door killing for fun


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 7, 2007)

20-30? damn thats pretty awesome for a 2600xt


----------



## pt (Nov 7, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> 20-30? damn thats pretty awesome for a 2600xt



i keep saying this card rocks 

the new night vision is worth every penny 






ps: i just almost finished the game again, now on master, it was a walk in the park...


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 8, 2007)

Not with my mod it wont be, NPCs arent blind in my mod, they can shoot with pretty good accuracy... get ready to be pasted


----------



## pt (Nov 8, 2007)

just finished the game
it was too easy even on master, i just had a bit of trouble in the roofs, not much more


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 8, 2007)

Vanilla the game is piss easy, on master hit probability is only 50%, my mod takes it up to 86% on master.


----------



## pt (Nov 8, 2007)

i'm using your mod and still is piss easy on master


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats because I only made the changes for beta 4.1


----------



## pt (Nov 8, 2007)

oh
k then


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 8, 2007)

FYI beta 4.1 will only be compatible with STALKER 1.0003, the reason is patch 1.0004 causes WAY more problems than its worth. Supposedly shadows look like crap in patch 1.0004 as well due to the "shader optimisations", but tbh I never seen a FPS increase with patch 1.0004 anyway. So in a nutshell beta 4.1 is going to be completely rebuilt around STALKER 1.0003, *NOT* 1.0004 like previous betas. My Xray engine mod will also be updated for 1.0003 as well.


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 8, 2007)

Does 1.0004 use Float32? I know they were going to sue it in later patches, but I dunno what version of the floating point, is being used. I haven't seen it in a while, but there were lots of improvements to shadows, making them look pretty damned good.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 8, 2007)

No as far as I know 1.0004 doesnt use float32. Besides, IMO float32 sucks compared to a well optimised game engine mod. I made shadows look way better than float32 can dream of. Float32 also has a lot of problems with hardware and such, so officially adopting it would be a very, very bad idea.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 9, 2007)

Heres a cleaned up list of whats currently in beta 4.1, some features that are listed for 4.1A will end up being in 4.1. If anyone has something they would like to see added tell me about it in this thread and I@ll see what I can do.

- STALKER-skies - I may replace these with my own eventually, but for now these are some very nice replacement high res sky textures
- K.E.T. ammo counts - Enemies drop more varied types of ammo
- K.E.T. deadly enemies v1.0 - Enemies are equipped with much better weapons and have decent accuracy (novice 0.35 (35%) > master 0.85 (85%)
- K.E.T. realistic weapons v1.5 - Weapons have been adjusted to be more realistic, varied true to life clip sizes, tweaked accuracy, etc. You can now sprint with the SVU
- K.E.T. carry limit - 300KG\s limit
- Anomaly detectors mod - Generic detector replaced by the detectors that were supposed to be in STALKER
- K.E.T. TV - TVs in STALKER now play creepy images and real images of Chernobyl and the surrounding area
- K.E.T. artifacts - artifacts weigh slightly less, rare artifacts are "born" slightly more and "common" artifacts are "born" less
- K.E.T. weapon descriptions v1.3 - More accurate weapon descriptions
- K.E.T. reduced corpses - Dead bodies should be "policed" quicker
- K.E.T. flashlight - Range increased to make the flashlight more useful
- K.E.T. rich NPCs - NPCs have more money to save always going back to a trader
- K.E.T. Skat-9M suit - New item
- K.E.T. roaming monsters - Mutants wander where they want (doesnt effect missions such as "kill the bloodsuckers")
- K.E.T. new beginning - After talking to Wolf you will be given improved ballistics 9x18mm ammo and a merc suit
- K.E.T. HUD - Removed "useless" icons to free up screen (artifacts, PDA, noise \ stamina guage)
- K.E.T. "Strelok's Suit" - Keep your eye out for it, I'm not saying where or when this makes its appearance
- K.E.T. balanced traders v2.1 - FN2000 & Guass only available after Brainscorcher mission. Also removed some armours that are now only available after specific events
- K.E.T. silent nightvision – It’s not completely silent, but it won’t make an unrealistic noise anymore
- K.E.T. enhanced blood - Bang bang.. BLOOD! MUAHAHAAA!!
- K.E.T. dynamic sky - Does what it says on the tin
- K.E.T. diverse scopes v0.4 - Scopes are now more realistic in their zoom values and varied based on weapon accuracy
- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.1 - New item
- K.E.T. modified merc suit - I always found it odd "elite troops" venturing into the zone with no nightvision equipment, I "rectified" that
- Added varied rookie STALKER skins
- Added new merc skins
- K.E.T. panic system v0.5 - Enemies will sometimes run away when overwhelmed
- K.E.T. realistic gun sounds v1.3 - Makes use of the unused gun sounds in the game 
- K.E.T. real-world weapons attachments v1.1 - Any weapon that is meant to have a particular attachment now can
- K.E.T. factions rebalance v1.0 - No more will you see scores of a particular faction dead by a significantly weaker faction; eg STALKERs vs. Bandits
- K.E.T. NPC upgraded weapons v1.1 - NPCs use much more varied and better weapons, "important" NPCs have noticable weapon uprades
- K.E.T. real weathers v0.1 - No more "blob-like" rain, will be expanded in future releases
- Real-world gun scopes - Replaced some scope textures for more variation and true to life scopes
- Repair mod v2.5 - Repair your weapons and armour... for a fee
- More varied monster skins - Exactly as it says
- New weapon skins - LR300, GP36, HP-SA, and many other weapon retextures
- K.E.T. effective silencers - Weapons actually make less noise when silencers are fitted
- K.E.T. Real gun names - No description needed 
- K.E.T. "Silent Knife" - No longer does the "swoosh" of the knife register as loud as a gunshot on the "sound meter"
- High-res Vodka - Crappy vodka bottle skins replaced

Theres likely many other changes I've forgotten to mention. The best way to experience this mod is to forget all you know about STALKER, just about everything from NPCs to weapon attachments have been changed.

Coming in beta 4.1A:

- Hopefully blowouts
- Sleeping & dreaming
- Quest modifier
- Autosave interval change (30min instead of 1.05hrs)
- Limping & bleeding NPCs when wounded
- More varied & more mutants
- Vheicles
- General X-Ray engine startup cleanup ("missing" sounds)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the update carry limit... it was annoying when you pick up some ammo, then it comes up "You are too heavily loaded to walk". Also, I have an idea if you wanna hear it. It'll take some coding though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 9, 2007)

Go for it, I'll be on msn in a sec.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

When';s 4.1 coming out. Must play, after I uninstall 1.0004 and put 1.0003 on.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, put this in. I like surprises.

K.E.T. "little surprises"

Seems like it's been taken out


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll put it back in eventually. Tho I may change the concept to a "gift" your given at somepoint in the game. I hope to have 4.1 out soon.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn, I want now 

I'll wait if I have to... also, want me to work on prices and stuff for you? Some stuff in there is _WAY_ overpriced.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Its overpriced for a reason, your not meant to be a millionaire  its all about scrimping and saving, making the right choice at the right times in the game, and so on.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Ket, do you want to use my server for the releases? It's pissing me off that I can't dl from megaupload, it says "Download limit exceeded" whenever I try to download. When I di manage to, it got to 99% then cut me off, ever since, cant download.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, gimme access to it an i'll upload to it


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

K, PMing you the stuff.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweet. I'll get on it now. Its not finished, but from playtesting I've done the alpha of 4.1 seems rock solid, no crashing or other oddities.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

OK. I can has alpha test?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

yup. Once I know the alpha is rock stable I'll add some other features and release it as beta 4.1

ed- alpha 4.1 uploading now @ 45KB\s.... thank god for .rar compression, shaved almost 100MB off the size.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Is it still uploading? I'm connected, shows up as 45MB. Is this right, or is there more to go?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Theres about another 105MB to go


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

OK. Lemee know when it's done, I wanna play this.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Another 34mins it should be done.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Great, I can play after I eat my dinner 

You can use the server for a site for the mod too, if you want. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Downloading now, will test when done. Is this one that neds a game restart, or can I just load from the save you sent me?

Also, I vote sticky.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

You should be able to load right up with the save I sent you and everything will work. Anyone interested in designing a website as we gots a server now?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Loads it fine 

Also, no bugs noted. I think this is ready for release 

However, no blowouts there, as far as I can see.

Oh yeah, I know basic web-dev too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Soon, few things I want to do still to it.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

OK, think I got a bug... Sid and the barman sell pretty much everything 

They even sell Guass rounds... and scientific medkits.

Anyway, want me to look through the prices and make them more realistic? Obviosuly, it wont be like, 5 rubles for a medkit... this is the zone where everything is illegal. But 300RU for a basic medkit... that's a bit too expensive.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope prices stay high, ppl will NOT be able to buy things easily. Thats the point, the zone is about survival, and to survive you need to work hard at it. Its also intentional traders sell all types of ammo and medkits, thats purely for convenience to save endless running about.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah, OK. How bout I make prices higher? It is an illegal market, things won't be cheap, after all...


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

I think most prices at least are about right. Ammo already costs a lot, and madly good weapons such as the guass, sniper rifles, FN F2000 and G36 are pretty expensive too. Until all features are implemented and known to be working properly minor polishing tweaks can be put on the backburner for now.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 10, 2007)

OK, no problem....



Is there anything I _can_ do when I'm bored? Other than design the website.... and make my own mini-mods for STALKER that are shite.....


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Yup. Find out how to get mutants spawning in different levels.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 13, 2007)

Heres some screenshots to feast on showcasing a few of the mods highlights. Expect beta 4.1 soon. Just ironing out a few kinks.






Wolf and his balanced L85A2 instead of shitty AKS.





Rookie STALKERs, and all NPCs in general now use much more varied weapons





Authentic Russian vodka.. I'm getting me some of this stuff imported for christmas 





STALKERs live out their own lives





....and come and go as they please





Dont shoot....


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey... you say sleeping and dreaming is included... how exactly do you do this? I can't find it anywhere in the alpha on the server.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Sleeping & dreaming isnt in this rebuild yet.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, I see. OK then.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 14, 2007)

alpha 4.1 is nearing beta 4.1, cleaned some things up. fixed a few bugs and reduced the amount of ammo traders sell, there was way too much of it laying about with traders if the player happen to run low.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 14, 2007)

They also restock on everything if you leavet eh map, then go back. That's how I got over 300000 Guass Rifle rounds when I hacked prices down to 1 ruble.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah I know. Shame there isnt some kind of idle timer that needs to expire before traders are restocked. Why on earth you would want 300,000 flash rounds is beyond me tho  I'd take you out in no time with an SVD, its faster rate of fire pwns the guass


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 14, 2007)

Lol, I like the Guass. It's a mini-nuke gun.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 15, 2007)

No its not, its just "ultra accurate"  that reminds me did you manage to get that gameplay vid? cos if you did sorry, but it'll be useless now  I added some nice features and am just testing them out, once I know things are ok I'll release the current build I have as beta 4.1. Of course, I'll upload to the server a few days before its "official" release to give you a chance to get a video of gameplay footage up and around a few places


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, will do  I think I found how to get the stuff into WMM now... hopefully.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 15, 2007)

Let me know when it's uploaded, so I can get to the vid recording.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 16, 2007)

Beta 4.1A is available HERE people. Any bugs report them directly to me or ben to get them fixed in a future release. This beta I consider the first proper beta, its a much more complete package even with a folder full of screenshots 

beta 4.1A features:

- STALKER-skies - I may replace these with my own eventually, but for now these are some very nice replacement high res sky textures
- K.E.T. ammo counts - Enemies drop more varied types of ammo
- K.E.T. deadly enemies v1.0 - Enemies are equipped with much better weapons and have decent accuracy (novice 0.35 (35%) > master 0.85 (85%)
- K.E.T. realistic weapons v1.5 - Weapons have been adjusted to be more realistic, varied true to life clip sizes, tweaked accuracy, etc. You can now sprint with the SVU
- K.E.T. carry limit - 300KG\s limit
- Anomaly detectors mod - Generic detector replaced by the detectors that were supposed to be in STALKER
- K.E.T. TV - TVs in STALKER now play creepy images and real images of Chernobyl and the surrounding area
- K.E.T. artifacts - artifacts weigh slightly less, rare artifacts are "born" slightly more and "common" artifacts are "born" less
- K.E.T. weapon descriptions v1.3 - More accurate weapon descriptions
- K.E.T. reduced corpses - Dead bodies should be "policed" quicker
- K.E.T. flashlight - Range increased to make the flashlight more useful
- K.E.T. rich NPCs - NPCs have more money to save always going back to a trader
- K.E.T. Skat-9M suit - New item
- K.E.T. roaming monsters - Mutants wander where they want (doesnt effect missions such as "kill the bloodsuckers")
- K.E.T. new beginning - After talking to Wolf you will be given improved ballistics 9x18mm ammo and a merc suit
- K.E.T. HUD - Removed "useless" icons to free up screen (artifacts, PDA, noise \ stamina guage)
- K.E.T. "Strelok's Suit" - Keep your eye out for it, I'm not saying where or when this makes its appearance
- K.E.T. balanced traders v2.1 - FN2000 & Guass only available after Brainscorcher mission. Also removed some armours that are now only available after specific events
- K.E.T. silent nightvision – It’s not completely silent, but it won’t make an unrealistic noise anymore
- K.E.T. enhanced blood - Bang bang.. BLOOD! MUAHAHAAA!!
- K.E.T. dynamic sky - Does what it says on the tin
- K.E.T. diverse scopes v0.4 - Scopes are now more realistic in their zoom values and varied based on weapon accuracy
- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.1 - New item
- K.E.T. modified merc suit - I always found it odd "elite troops" venturing into the zone with no nightvision equipment, I "rectified" that
- Added varied rookie STALKER skins
- Added new merc skins
- K.E.T. panic system v0.5 - Enemies will sometimes run away when overwhelmed
- K.E.T. realistic gun sounds v1.3 - Makes use of the unused gun sounds in the game 
- K.E.T. real-world weapons attachments v1.1 - Any weapon that is meant to have a particular attachment now can
- K.E.T. factions rebalance v1.0 - No more will you see scores of a particular faction dead by a significantly weaker faction; eg STALKERs vs. Bandits
- K.E.T. NPC upgraded weapons v1.1 - NPCs use much more varied and better weapons, "important" NPCs have noticable weapon uprades
- K.E.T. real weathers v0.1 - No more "blob-like" rain, will be expanded in future releases
- Real-world gun scopes - Replaced some scope textures for more variation and true to life scopes
- Repair mod v2.5 - Repair your weapons and armour... for a fee
- More varied monster skins - Exactly as it says
- New weapon skins - LR300, GP36, HP-SA, and many other weapon retextures
- K.E.T. effective silencers - Weapons actually make less noise when silencers are fitted
- K.E.T. Real gun names - No description needed 
- K.E.T. "Silent Knife" - No longer does the "swoosh" of the knife register as loud as a gunshot on the "sound meter"
- High-res Vodka - Crappy vodka bottle skins replaced
- K.E.T. real gun names - Exactly as it says
- K.E.T. weapons rebalance v1.4 - Weapons of the same calibre now do the same damage, with only the best weapon in that calibre providing a increase. 
- K.E.T. autosave - Interval now every 30mins
- Amount of ammo sold by traders reduced by 50%
- Added sleep mod
- K.E.T. mission modifier - All missions have had time limits removed except kill stalker missions
- Included K.E.T. realism mod

Yes I am aware your all waiting for blowouts, It's next on my todo list  This build as said, is compatible with patch 1.0003, I havent tested with previous or current patches.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 16, 2007)

Also, I figure you might want to add this Ket....

Blowouts seem to work fine, we just need to get damage sorted. At least, I've had no bugs when testing it. We also need to get NPC's running for cover when a blowout happens. This may take some doing.

Some of the other stuff may not be done for a while... we need the SDK to do some of the stuff we planned.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 16, 2007)

Blowouts were always going to cause a problem. I'm going to finish gametesting beta 4.1A then start looking at blowouts again. Your right about the NPCs tho, it will take a lot of skilled scripting for them.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 16, 2007)

Or maybe not, if we can get a trigger when a blowout is about to start, we may be able to fool the AI into thinking there's an enemy in the nearest building, so STALKERs run to it, effectively having them take cover.

Then again, we might need the SDK for that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont think so, but like the removed levels, it'll just have to be put on the wayside for now as its not easy to do.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 17, 2007)

OK, I'll look into the code when my system is back up, see whether it's possible at the moment without the SDK...


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 17, 2007)

Whats wrong with ur puter?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 17, 2007)

Nothing now, just installed Vista x64. It wasn't loading, disk read errors. I think it's about had it, I've only been using Vista 10 minutes and I already had to fix BOOTMGR twice.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, just so we don't get people stealing from this mod, I recommend putting  something in the readme saying to contact you first before using anything from the mod.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 18, 2007)

Already done that, had that covered for a while


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh, OK. That realism mod seriously puts how weak my system is into perspective. It lags at minimum settings!


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 18, 2007)

No wonder with a 7100


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 21, 2007)

Build 4.1B is on its way people, if all goes well it should be available in a few days.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 23, 2007)

Just an FYI gameplay is completely different in beta 4.1B. I have re-enabled community and rank relations. What this basically means is for community relations, the player has FAR more baring on the game as with the exception of Monolith, Mercs, Zombies and arena enemies, all other factions are neautral to the player unless the player does something to cause members of that partcular faction to become enemies with you, eg; killing someone. Various factions are now also tied in with other factions properly as per the storyline, for example mercs becoming a little friendly with bandits. Factions should also properly interact with eachother as well. In the case of the STALKERs their relations with other STALKERs are not a perfect 5000 as their lone wolves, but if they see another STALKER in need, they should go and help them, this also leads to the knock-on effect of much more realistic A-Life. Dont worry if you inadvertantly join Duty or Freedom, Community relations have been adjusted so one rival faction or the other wont instantly hate you, though they still war between the A-Life. The player will also have various kinda of "backup" now from nearby A-Life depending on your rank. For example if your a rookie, if your in a firefight and there are other nearby rookies, they will come to help you. I could go on and on but I think this will do, the rest you will see for yourselves


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 26, 2007)

This. Mod. Rocks.

It rocks


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

Eh, we need a proper site for it now really. Its got way bigger than I originally intended it to be.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like I need to get that website contest going, and I can get people to do it for us. Muhhahaha. Also, how about making it a general STALKER site, e.g. hints, walkthrough, etc.?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

If theres space why not, depends how much the server can cope with.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 26, 2007)

About 500GB.  

Maybe saves as well for the lazy people. *cough*Need inside X16*cough*


----------



## Grings (Nov 26, 2007)

i'll have to give this a go soon, i still haven't completed the vanilla game yet though, i started playing it again, and actually made some progress, then crysis came out (but i've nearly finished that now)


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

STALKER is looking even better now, I made a few more tweaks to the user.ltx file, shadows are now even more realistic than before and metal surfaces are more shiny.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 27, 2007)

Ket, you know how this mod was supposed to make it harder? It doesn't. It makes it easier 

Also, bug we might want to fix: Zombified stalkers can run from grenades, but other times they shuffle. I don't think they should be able to run, they're zombies.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 29, 2007)

Confirmation: Sleeping works, and sometimes dreams too. 2/3 of the time, theres no dream, the ramining third, there are dreams.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Your not supposed to dream ALL the time, only sometimes. If you didnt start a new game thats why its not harder.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 1, 2007)

I did start a new game. Several times, in fact.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Then thats weird. In the testing I've done enemies most deffinately have way improved accuracy depending on difficulty. You playing on novice by any chance? If so thats probably why you arent really seeing any difference, hit % is increased to 35% from 20%, but NPCs still cant hit anything for shit at that. From STALKER difficulty onwards it pops a gear, hit % is 60% vs 35%.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, that's why then


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 1, 2007)

Ket... would it be a good idea to make anomalies more deadly? Last time I played, it took 7 electric shocks from an Electro anomaly to kill me. I could do that if you want?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 2, 2007)

Ket, I have some ideas for anomaly scripts... I'll fill you in later.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 3, 2007)

For all those that care, we have a site in the works for the mod. It will include, videos, a walkthrough, downloads, general stuff and of course, PRETZELS!!!! 

Oh yeah, and the mod.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 3, 2007)

Features I'll look into: 
- Medkits should remove less radiation, exception is Scientific Medkit. 
- Antirads should be more expensive, as they'll be in demand.
- Anomalies should be more dangerous.
- See if I can scrounge any bonus material from the Collectors Edition Bonus disk.
- New soundtrack?
- Other music on radio, Dirge for the Planet gets boring after a while
- Every STALKER in/after Yantar has Exoskeleton armour. See if I can lower it's price so it's easier to get from the scientists, as they say "we will price very much in your favour" after X16.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm not sure about any of that stuff atm, my brain is numb and my only trail of thought is getting blowouts to work right. I decided now that blowouts wont do the player any damage period, all they eyecandy an stuff will be there, but instead of radiation the blowouts can be used as a trigger for spawning deadly mutants, I'm just not sure how yet, heh.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 4, 2007)

Ket, sounds like it bugs in the sewers because of the script.... could you just disable blowouts for that area, or would that mean no blowouts all together?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 7, 2007)

Ket, if your'e interested, I've discovered a new anomaly called "Electra" if you are interested. I have code for it if you want it (give me the stats you want for it and I'll alter it, in the meantime, it makes you invincible)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 8, 2007)

Video tips from the upcoming site:

Opening the final door without the decoder: 
fsb.dippyskoodlez.com/files/Getting_another_ending.wmv

Killing people and staying neutral:
fsb.dippyskoodlez.com/files/Killing_staying_neutral.wmv

Getting past the Duty outpost without the military documents:
fsb.dippyskoodlez.com/files/Duty_gate_SpeedPass.wmv

Videos by Rhialto. Need a naem for the site... vote people 

I came up with "The Zone". Come up with your own names, might get used... I'm in charge of site dev. Also, anyone want to do graphics?

EDIT: Corrected links. Should now load.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 9, 2007)

No name suggestions? You disappoint me.


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2007)

i'm out of ideas


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like the sites name will be sticking as "The Zone" then.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 9, 2007)

Possible site banner? Approval plz?


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2007)

it gets my vote 

use another type of letter and color on "the zone"


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 9, 2007)

OK, how about.... yellow, and... you choose a font that's in Paint, can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 9, 2007)

How about this? I still prefer the first one ATM. And there's always time to change logos later, that's the great thing about updating.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 11, 2007)

What will be on the site:

Walkthrough
Teh Mod
Video Walkthroughs
Tips + Tricks
Stash + Weapon Locations
Maps
Locations of Loners, Freedom, Duty, Military and Monolith soldiers
CheatMods for those times where you can't get ahead (e.g. Uber leet armour, Electra artifact (I discovered it! I own it!), cheap weapons + armour, PSD-9m Universal Protection properties on Rookie Suit)
Fan Music
The Official STALKER soundtrack

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## pt (Dec 11, 2007)

as soon as i get on vacation i will do a good logo


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks pt 

This is why I need Photoshop.


----------



## Agility (Dec 11, 2007)

Geez you guys really ITCH me to play stalker again. Gahh damN!!! Btw PT i could send you a photoshop CS3. Add me in msn if you're interested.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry guys I'm back now, the conversion to a 64bit OS failed miserably, theres piss all support still. As bad as it sounds, hopefully that will change when MS release their next OS, as itll be 64bit only. Desperate days when you have to rely on MS.

As for site names how about using oblivion? The original sub-title for STALKER was oblivion lost, not Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 14, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Possible site banner? Approval plz?



This looks good, but it looks a bit too "peaceful"  The script problems with blowouts are still causing a nightmare. What would be good is if the blowout that happens in cordon (no damage of any kind, just eyecandy) if that could be mimiced throughout all the other areas as having to deal with radiation damage with what I have in mind to use the blowouts for would make the situation impossible to overcome.

Ed - I may of just had a brainwave... will test my theory out an let you know if it works. I'll also make some gameplay vids when I done a little more to the mod... just so ppl can drool at how good I am at STALKER


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's peaceful, that's the point. If someone comes to our site before plasying, they'll be caught off-guard 

Will test the latest beta ASAP, need a new PSU, Mushkin havn't bothered replying to my RMA request.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 14, 2007)

OK everyone, "Electra" code is succesfully implemented, as far as I know. It'll be in the next beta.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 15, 2007)

This the icon you were after ket?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 15, 2007)

New knife skin?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 15, 2007)

Pretty much, just a blacker higher res handle and the blade should be shiny, new looking.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 16, 2007)

Ket, I have a few things for you when my rig is back online:

Dangerous anomalies (needs testing)
Electro anomaly can spawn Electra artifact (needs testing)
New ammo types (still working on)
New armours (Still working on)
And most of the ones I mentioned earlier, e.g. expensive anti-rad, realistic medkits etc.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 18, 2007)

Coming in next build: 

Military are slightly less hostile, and won't gang up on you
Killing someone won't turn the whole faction against you, only those that saw, heard, or got radioed
New merc skins

And more...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 22, 2007)

New build soon.AFAIK, we just have some code to run through. That's last I heard anyway. I havn't spoken to Ket in a week, so I'm not entirelty filled in on status.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, it looks like Ket's dead, or at least hospitalised, so I don't know what's happening with this. I would release a new build with the added stuff I'm adding, but... :/


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 3, 2008)

Status update in the form of an offline message I recieved from Ket:



> blowouts i have removed again for now.... they fuck up any scripted event. might make it so the blowouts come in first before the game scripted event, see if that sorts the problem. i also got wind of new single player levels being added into stalker, AI and all



There are things coming for this mod...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 4, 2008)

Ket lives, and work id going full steam ahead on the mod. Still no blowouts, but lots of stuff still! Including... well, a variant of the FN2000, coded by me  I'm not telling you what it does, find out for yourself when the next build comes out


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Really has been a long while since he was last on:


> Last Activity: 12-15-2007 08:40 PM



It's good to hear the mod is still alive though, and that people aren't forgetting that STALKER is still cool.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, he hasn't been here for a while, but he's active on GSC and MSN. I think I might know why he isn't here, but I can't tell you.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 4, 2008)

Personal business is personal, obviously, and leading statements like that should be discouraged, imho. 
But this is looking like a wonderful mod, considering the "standard" game - by no means a "standard" FPS - is buggy as anything.

+10 cool points


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys, if tyou want the VERY LATEST news on the mod, use this thread: 

http://www.gsc-game.com/main.php?t=...ame_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=12874&sec_id=16

I'm likely to forget to update here.
EDIT; Had wrong link. Updated it.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 4, 2008)

Ket's back now, so I suppose you might get the update safter all  New build in maybe a week.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not dead!  just been out a lot over christmas, getting drunk, kissing girls, feeling them up, the usual Ket things  Here is a complete feature list, all tidied up and easy to understand.

Beta 4.1C

- B.C. alternate tactical FN-F2000 - Secondary fire is a shotgun
- Updated K.E.T. realism mod
- K.E.T. texture improvements - Simple but effective. Some aspects to benefit from this are weapon skins, water, leaves, and much more.
- Added cut mutants from the game
- K.E.T. modified jump height - Dont expect to be jumping to the moon. Jump height has only been adjusted enough so the player can "hoist" up \ in some areas easier, eg the truck just before exiting Escape.
- K.E.T. STALKER Traders - Regular STALKERs now sell small amounts of ammo
- K.E.T. "Marked One" picture. - He no longer looks both gay and retarded.
- K.E.T. weapons rebalance - Weapons are now "arranged" by calibre; ie a weapon of the same calibre as another does the same damage. Exceptions are 9mm's, AK's, and the "best" weapon in each calibre class.
- Re-added stamina HUD icon by popular request
- K.E.T. game relations - AI & NPCs are much more diverse, ie; killing a faction member doesnt mean all that faction hates you, just the people who saw. This now means there will be times you must choose your "jobs" wisely, as if you kill a STALKER and others see... expect heavy resistence from any nearby STALKERs (as usual), and also other STALKERs that were a member of that grouping. To get a better idea of this, go kill the STALKER "Smartass" and take a trip back through Duty's territory... I dare you.
- K.E.T. new beginning - I'm feeling generous for this release... instead of the PMM you get a Walther P99 & x60FMJ ammo along with the merc suit
- K.E.T. CHEATER! - Get a bunch of weapons, find some NPCs that carry lots of money, then watch what they do after you sell all that stuff...
- Bugfix: Fixed nightvision not making less noise
- Changed sleeping bag description slightly for realism
- K.E.T. optimisation: Extracted some more sounds so their not done "on the fly", which should help improve performance
- Fixed a couple vanilla game bugs
- Added high-res can\food textures
- K.E.T. limping NPCs when wounded (does it work?)
- Bugfix: Shadows a bit weird when using the user.ltx file
- K.E.T. uncompressed shaders - Hopefully this will help improve performance
- K.E.T. uncompressed textures - This should help get better framerates as I extracted the effects that tend to cause the biggest FPS crippling

 Features in STALKER: Twilight K.E.T. beta 4.1A

- STALKER-skies - I may replace these with my own eventually, but for now these are some very nice replacement high res sky textures
- K.E.T. ammo counts - Enemies drop more varied types of ammo
- K.E.T. deadly enemies v1.0 - Enemies are equipped with much better weapons and have decent accuracy (novice 0.35 (35%) > master 0.85 (85%)
- K.E.T. realistic weapons v1.5 - Weapons have been adjusted to be more realistic, varied true to life clip sizes, tweaked accuracy, etc. You can now sprint with the SVU
- K.E.T. carry limit - 300KG\s limit
- Anomaly detectors mod - Generic detector replaced by the detectors that were supposed to be in STALKER
- K.E.T. TV - TVs in STALKER now play creepy images and real images of Chernobyl and the surrounding area
- K.E.T. artifacts - artifacts weigh slightly less, rare artifacts are "born" slightly more and "common" artifacts are "born" less
- K.E.T. weapon descriptions v1.3 - More accurate weapon descriptions
- K.E.T. reduced corpses - Dead bodies should be "policed" quicker
- K.E.T. flashlight - Range increased to make the flashlight more useful
- K.E.T. rich NPCs - NPCs have more money to save always going back to a trader
- K.E.T. Skat-9M suit - New item
- K.E.T. roaming monsters - Mutants wander where they want (doesnt effect missions such as "kill the bloodsuckers")
- K.E.T. new beginning - After talking to Wolf you will be given improved ballistics 9x18mm ammo and a merc suit
- K.E.T. HUD - Removed "useless" icons to free up screen (artifacts, PDA, noise \ stamina guage)
- K.E.T. "Strelok's Suit" - Keep your eye out for it, I'm not saying where or when this makes its appearance
- K.E.T. balanced traders v2.1 - FN2000 & Guass only available after Brainscorcher mission. Also removed some armours that are now only available after specific events
- K.E.T. silent nightvision – It’s not completely silent, but it won’t make an unrealistic noise anymore
- K.E.T. enhanced blood - Bang bang.. BLOOD! MUAHAHAAA!!
- K.E.T. dynamic sky - Does what it says on the tin
- K.E.T. diverse scopes v0.4 - Scopes are now more realistic in their zoom values and varied based on weapon accuracy
- K.E.T. automatic SPAS12 v1.1 - New item
- K.E.T. modified merc suit - I always found it odd "elite troops" venturing into the zone with no nightvision equipment, I "rectified" that
- Added varied rookie STALKER skins
- Added new merc skins
- K.E.T. panic system v0.5 - Enemies will sometimes run away when overwhelmed
- K.E.T. realistic gun sounds v1.3 - Makes use of the unused gun sounds in the game 
- K.E.T. real-world weapons attachments v1.1 - Any weapon that is meant to have a particular attachment now can
- K.E.T. factions rebalance v1.0 - No more will you see scores of a particular faction dead by a significantly weaker faction; eg STALKERs vs. Bandits
- K.E.T. NPC upgraded weapons v1.1 - NPCs use much more varied and better weapons, "important" NPCs have noticable weapon uprades
- K.E.T. real weathers v0.1 - No more "blob-like" rain, will be expanded in future releases
- Real-world gun scopes - Replaced some scope textures for more variation and true to life scopes
- Repair mod v2.5 - Repair your weapons and armour... for a fee
- More varied monster skins - Exactly as it says
- New weapon skins - LR300, GP36, HP-SA, and many other weapon retextures
- K.E.T. effective silencers - Weapons actually make less noise when silencers are fitted
- K.E.T. Real gun names - No description needed 
- K.E.T. "Silent Knife" - No longer does the "swoosh" of the knife register as loud as a unsilenced gunshot on the "sound meter"
- High-res Vodka - Crappy vodka bottle skins replaced
- K.E.T. real gun names - Exactly as it says
- K.E.T. autosave - Interval now every 30mins
- Amount of ammo sold by traders reduced by 50%
- Added sleep mod
- K.E.T. mission modifier - All missions have had time limits removed except kill stalker missions
- Included K.E.T. realism mod


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 4, 2008)

You forgot my guns


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 4, 2008)

There done


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 4, 2008)

w00t! B.C! Now we have to hope people don't get it confused with the Vintez  I'll finish up work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok cool. I have to start the game again anyway so take your time. I tested a new mod feature and it borked it up royally.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 5, 2008)

Ke,t you forgot to mention the new suits we put in...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 5, 2008)

Coming soon: The ability to join Duty, Freedom and Ecologists!











Oh, and Monolith and the army too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a small snippet to be included in probably the next beta after the upcoming beta, its a mutant mod. I had fatrap do this for me while I've been working on other mod aspects. You shouldnt need to start a new game for this mod to work and its compatible with STALKER 1.0004. Just extract the gamedata folder to your stalker directory and your good to go. Let me know what you think and give screenshots, this mod aspect is so new I havent even seen it yet!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 5, 2008)

That causes more mutant spawns and in different areas, right? Better add that to the list... as well as my Join Duty + Freedom mod?


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> - K.E.T. CHEATER! - Get a bunch of weapons, find some NPCs that carry lots of money, then watch what they do after you sell all that stuff...



Actually, I can immediately tell what they do, but I thought they did that already, or at least, that always happens to me. I once had about 12 guns after I had a run in with military, started selling them to stalkers, and well, you know the rest. It was a surprise the first time it happenned, but I definately took advantage, left every stalker up to the bar I could find penniless.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 5, 2008)

I had two options, one was make it so NPCs kept the weapons.... the other was make it so they dropped them again  given how expensive some stuff is to repair (like the "cheat" suits) it was the best viable way. Its only temporary tho until I can balance things more, then NPCs will keep the stuff you sell em


----------



## bassmasta (Jan 6, 2008)

wow, I havent looked in on this in a while.  I was waiting untill the mod was done before I even installed stalker again.  just out of curiosity, is the newest version available for download?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2008)

The latest *beta* is being made available by request, yes. If you want to play it best sign up to the calling STALKER Twilight K.E.T. testers thread before the remaining beta tester places are gone


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jan 6, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> wow, I havent looked in on this in a while.  I was waiting untill the mod was done before I even installed stalker again.  just out of curiosity, is the newest version available for download?



It'll be out next week (HOPEFULLY on Wednesday, as soon as I can confirm my join faction mod, FN2000 and new artefact are working)


EDIT: Oh. It would seem beta testers can get it  I'll just wait for ket to tell me who they are and I'll PM them a link.

EDIT 2: LOL, looking at the files,  I love what you've put for the new exo description...


----------

